# Photoshop Tips & Tricks



## voodoocat (Feb 17, 2004)

Of all the handy tools available to us photographers in Photoshop, not many of them are used.  This is going to be a thread for that.  I'm going to do it a little different.  Instead of a free for all I am going to accept submissions for additions to this thread.  It will be locked to keep out non-tips.  

Please send me a Private Message with your tip idea and thephotoforum staff will assess the tip's worthiness.  Actually, most every tip or trick is going to make this thread.  We're not looking for full scale tutorials here.  Quick tips or a different way of explaining a certain tool is what we are after on this one.

If you would like to include screenshots with your tip that is fine.  If not I will make screenshots.
This thread is going to deal with Photoshop 7 and CS.  Please let me know which version you used when submitting a tip.  If something is completely different on one version I will try to include instructions for both versions.  I use PS 7 so if there is a CS user out there that would like to help out let me know.

If you have anything to add to this thread.  Catch me in AIM, ICQ, MSN or Yahoo.  Or you can send me a PM or email.


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 17, 2004)

Tip 1:  
Submitted by voodoocat
Photoshop Version 7
Notes:  
Ever taken a photo with a slanted horizon?  If you've ever scanned a photo or document you know it's almost impossible to get it completely straight. 

Steps:
1.  The measure tool is an oft overlooked tool.  It is in the menu with the eye-dropper.






2.  Click and drag the ruler over your horizon or any straight line (like the edge of the paper you scanned).  

3.  Under the Image menu select Rotate Canvas and select Arbitrary.





4.  The number is based on the angle you set with the measure tool.  Click ok and presto!


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 17, 2004)

Tip 2: 
Submitted by voodoocat 
Photoshop Version 7 
Notes: 
It saves much hassle to use adjustment layers rather than adjusting an image using the tools under the Image>Adjustments menu.  You can easily compare changes made when it's a new layer.  This is especially important when working with a JPEG as it is a compressed format.


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 25, 2004)

Photoshop Version 7

Airbrushing blemishes is easier than you think.  There are many ways to accomplish this effect.  Some take a lot of work but this technique will take no time at all. 

1.   Open your image and make a duplicate layer.  You can click and drag the layer you want to duplicate over the new layer icon.  Or click the *Layer* menu  and select *Duplicate Layer*

2.   Click *Filter > Noise > Median* 
Using the slider, select the lowest point where you see the blemishes begin to fade away.  If you are working with an image sized for print, between 5-8 works well 

3.   Click *Layer > Add Layer Mask > Hide All*

4.   Select the *paintbrush* tool.  Color should be white.  Being careful not to go over the eyes, mouth, hair and eyebrows paint the skin.  

5.   We now want to clean up any large blemishes or splotchy patches.  Toggle from the layer mask  to the canvas by clicking on the image portion of the layer.






6.  Select the *Healing Brush*:
Using the *&lt;alt>* key sample a tone similar to the area you are going to  touch up.  Release the key and simply click on the area you wish to correct.  You'll want to select a brush that is slightly larger than the blemish and use single clicks don't drag your mouse around.












This portion is a crop about 20% of a 35mm frame which is why there is so much grain showing.

Make sure you add the unsharp mask if you're printing the image.


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 25, 2004)

Converting color photographs to Black and White 
Photoshop 7

Original Photo






There are many ways to convert a color photo to black and white.  The simplest of them is to convert it to grayscale (desaturate).  It's a bit boring though.






Just as easy is the Gradient Map tool.  
*Image > Adjust > Gradient Map* or the better option would be to create an adjustment layer (refer to tip 2).  This method gives much better results.  Select a Black to White gradient.











To have complete control over the image the best tool is using the Channel Mixer
Create a Channel Mixer adjustment layer.  or select *Image > Adjust > Channel Mixer*
Put a checkmark in the box next to *Colorize*
Adjust the three color sliders to have a total of 100





Red





Green





Blue


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 9, 2004)

Unsharp Mask

When you scan an image there is a certain amount of softening that occurs.  The same is true for most digital cameras due to anti-aliasing.  The best way to counter this and bring out the detail is using the unsharp mask.  The name is deceiving as it actually sharpens the image.  You'll want to apply this filter after any other modifications.  

The best way to apply unsharp mask is on the Lightness channel in Lab Mode.  This accomplishes two things.  One, the Lightness channel has the greatest tonal range which presents the maximum contrast.  The sharpening effect is based on areas of contrast.  The second reason for applying the sharpening to the lightness channel is to minimize color artifacts. 

1.  Click *Image > Mode > Lab Color*

2.  Click on the Channels tab.  If you have the default tool menus, it should be right next to Layers.

3.  Select the Lighness Channel.

4.  Click on *Filter > Sharpen > Unsharp Mask..* You will get the following window:






For printing I go with an amount of between 100-150%.  I stick with about 50-75% for posting to the web.  I use a radius of 2.0 and threshold of 1.  But these are NOT universal settings.  Another setting I use frequently for digital is 40/2/1.

5.  Now we can switch back to RGB Mode *Image > Mode > RGB Color.  There is no loss in quality from switching back and forth.

Here is an example of applying the Unsharp Mask in RGB vs Lab Color mode.  As you can see when it's applied to an RGB image there is some color fragments that appear.  The Lab Mode doesn't suffer this problem.

RGB Color Mode






Lab Color Mode




*


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 14, 2004)

Submitted by Osmer_Toby

here's one that saves me alot of time: When resizing a brush, there is no need to click on the slider menu.  Instead, use the keyboard shortcut.  When you want your brush smaller, use the [ on your keyboard. yup, the ] makes the brush bigger.  Super cool when you are painting a mask, working in one area where the shape tapers and you have to keep changing brush size

note from me: You can also right click on the canvas to get the brush menu.


----------

